# Boat Porn



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Had lots of request for some, so her she is, fished twice so far, perfect. 25', 8' 6' beam, 8500lbs. 25kts cruise @ 8GPH and trolls at .6 GPH---gotta love that Volvo Deisel turning brass Dou Props.

My cuzin with the boat on my way up from Florida


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Shes a beut!


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Nice ride Abel. What is the year and make? What about the rigging?


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey Darren, come on up here and check out for your self She's a 94 Carolina Classic, rebuilt in 07 with new electonics and engine. Still working on the rocket launcher and the rest of the gear. But so far so good, everything works great.


----------



## jhesch (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice boat. That's a great boat for trolling on the great lakes. I have a similar set up, 24' Grady with a cuddy and love it.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Outstanding! I see a lot of fish in your future. ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## ~Last Chance~ (Apr 7, 2011)

Those carolina's are awesome boats. Thats what i was lookin for when i was lookin for a new boat but couldnt pass up the deal i found on my sportcraft. You will be happy with that boatand if your not get a hold of me


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Ya, I think your SOL on me callin you trying to get rid of this boat man Especially after driving to Miami and towing it back here.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Shes a beut!


Yeah she is. What's her name?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Those CC's are great looking boats! What a tank


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice vessel!


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Playing Hooky. Would like to change it, but the hull is painted, and all teh letters are painted on that as well, so until I find a way to remove paint, without removing paint it stays. That and every other name I come up with is easily turned buy the perverts in my shop, not good for a charter boat.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Abel said:


> Playing Hooky. Would like to change it, but the hull is painted, and all teh letters are painted on that as well, so until I find a way to remove paint, without removing paint it stays. That and every other name I come up with is easily turned buy the perverts in my shop, not good for a charter boat.


 No, not the boat, the girl...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Abel said:


> Had lots of request for some, so her she is, fished twice so far, perfect. 25', 8' 6' beam, 8500lbs. 25kts cruise @ 8GPH and trolls at .6 GPH---gotta love that Volvo Deisel turning brass Dou Props.
> 
> My cuzin with the boat on my way up from Florida


When did you bring your boat up from Florida? I just towed my new one up from Florida to Traverse City last week. Took it out for a spin on Arbutus a few days ago.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Headed down Apr 9th, but I spent a couple days in Charleston ith a freind. Took delivery afternoon of the 13th, made Lorain, OH on the 14th, thn spent a day with th folks and got here the 16th. Got about 11mpg @ 65, 9mpg in the mountains of WV, still @ 60-65. Not bad for towing 9700lbs.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Abel said:


> Headed down Apr 9th, but I spent a couple days in Charleston ith a freind. Took delivery afternoon of the 13th, made Lorain, OH on the 14th, thn spent a day with th folks and got here the 16th. Got about 11mpg @ 65, 9mpg in the mountains of WV, still @ 60-65. Not bad for towing 9700lbs.


 
Ya...I bought mine in Daytona, went to Pensacola for some hog hunting and then drove directly thru to TVC on the 21st/22nd. 1049 miles straight thru. Gas mileage wasn't as bad as yours though. 9 mpg is downright painful!


----------



## Rich Baker (Dec 5, 2004)

sweet:coolgleam


----------

